

Scientists create first solar cell with over 100 percent quantum efficiency - nakedrobot2
http://www.engadget.com/2011/12/19/scientists-create-first-solar-cell-with-over-100-percent-quantum/

======
nakedrobot2
Original article:

[http://phys.org/news/2011-12-scientists-solar-cell-
electrons...](http://phys.org/news/2011-12-scientists-solar-cell-electrons-
photocurrent.html)

